# Audiopipe txx-db2 12 inch



## ChicaMojica13 (Apr 23, 2020)

So I have this audiopipe txx-db2 12" 1500 watt peak. I have a boss 1100 watt monoblock amp. How should I wire this for best sound?


----------

